# How to do large water changes with a breeder's net attached



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought a small breeders net for my 20 gallon grow out. My question is, how do I do a water change? If I change only 25 percent of the water, the breeders net will be left dry, since it is attached to the top of the tank. Any insight?


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Put tank water in a clean bucket and place the breeders net in the bucket while doing the water change.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I detach mine and let it float down with the water level (I hold it). Once the water is half empty it can rest on a rock.

Since they easily get polluted, I make sure the return water flushes it out pretty well.

Actually, since I only use one for 7 days max it's only a problem if I'm doing water changes more often than weekly in a fry tank.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I use the bucket method described in a earlier reply. And every time I feed I first pour a cup full of tank water in thebreeder box. like a mini water change.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I detach mine and let it float down with the water level (I hold it). Once the water is half empty it can rest on a rock.
> 
> Since they easily get polluted, I make sure the return water flushes it out pretty well.
> 
> *Actually, since I only use one for 7 days max* it's only a problem if I'm doing water changes more often than weekly in a fry tank.


So what exactly do you use your breeder box for?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i got the same problem!!!!!! i got my FIRST batch of fry and its looking funky due to feeding.. im scared to hurt my fry as they arent a week old.. advice please


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Newborn fry reside in the breeder net until they get oriented to the outside world and I see them eating well. Then they are released in their 10G or 20G tank alone or with same-age fry.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I grow out fry in breeder nets as well. Much easier to concentrate food to them. I have several on a large, low tank.

Another method is to add and remove water at the same time so that the water level doesn't go too low.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

dogofwar said:


> I grow out fry in breeder nets as well. Much easier to concentrate food to them. I have several on a large, low tank.
> 
> Another method is to add and remove water at the same time so that the water level doesn't go too low.


Thats great to hear. That is exactly what I was hoping to do.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep the main tank bare bottom and have a couple of sponges and box filters.

An additional advantage of keeping the fish in the net breeders is that you can't accidentally suck them up when siphoning!


----------

